# When should I worm my baby goats?



## iluvgoats

onder:


----------



## liz

I don't worm my kids until they are 6 weeks old and I have done a fecal...I do my own, if I see any worm eggs I worm...if I don't then I don't worm.


----------



## iluvgoats

we wormed the momma and the other older one after she kidded but didn't know when to worm the babies. we haven't seen any signs of worms so i didn't know if we should worm now or wait. thanks!


----------



## Alpinegal

I worm every three weeks with a white wormer, right now its valbazen. If the babies are in with adults, or in pens that adults have been in, they will probably need to be wormed with the same wormer you use on your adults, here we are still using ivermectin. Once the kids are several months old, and have developed some immunity to worms and are better able to handle low worm loads without succumbing to parasite overload, then they are wormed according to fecal or on the scedule with the adults, which is usually only 2 to 3 times per year.

Personally, with the babies, because they can succomb so fast to parasites, I don't rely on my fecals for them. I do the worming on the same schedule as cocci prevention, every 3 weeks. They will build up immunity as they age, so this will no longer be necessary once they are a few months old. 

Reguarding reading eyelids, you are really trying to save the goats life once they become anemic enough for the eyelids to pale out. You want to get the worms BEFORE they have the chance to suck enough blood to cause death...and a goat with very pale eyelids can die very quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats

They can be wormed at 1 month old with Ivomec..... :thumb:


----------



## jaycee

toth boer goats said:


> They can be wormed at 1 month old with Ivomec..... :thumb:


Is that also true of valbazen? I just used up my ivomec I had used when my girls were preggers and switched over to valbazen... is that safe for month old kids as well?


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm curious about this as well. We may be getting Cydectin, but may also consider Valbazen. Our kids are 2 months old. We've been using Quest plus, may just use that if for some reason we can't get the ones above.
What is the dosage for Valbazen? Never used it before <would it be good for worms similar to strongyles?>


----------



## mtmom75

The dosage I have written down for Valbazen is 1 mL per 10 pounds. The breeder I got some of my goats from gives Valbazen at 4-6 weeks of age.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Is that also true of valbazen? I just used up my ivomec I had used when my girls were preggers and switched over to valbazen... is that safe for month old kids as well?


 With Valbezen... you can worm kids at 2 months old..... I go with 1cc per 33 lbs for my boers.... I have never tried to give 1 month olds Valbezen... before 2 months old.... so... I really don't know the answer to giving it at 1 month old...... :wink:


----------



## Mandara Farm

For herbal dewormers, you can worm the doe right through pregnancy (on a regular schedule), plus the day right after kidding. The kids get their first dosage at 2 weeks. This is for the herbal remedies though :wink:


----------



## Piddlepupp

I have a nearly 5 week and a 3 wk bottle babie NDG. wanting to deworm. Purchase safeguard dewormer but need dosage for my little guys


----------



## ksalvagno

Piddlepupp said:


> I have a nearly 5 week and a 3 wk bottle babie NDG. wanting to deworm. Purchase safeguard dewormer but need dosage for my little guys


It would be best to start your own thread. This thread is from 2012. What type of safeguard?


----------

